# 5 Note Cycling Licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Displacement is cool!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation of what I have been able to fluke so far. Lol. Seriously, big help, RR.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmm. A nice follow-up lick is flowing through my mind. I'll try it out tomorrow and post the results if they're worthy.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What are your thoughts on displacing specific accented beats along with the note displacement? I'm really into this type of thing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean there. How do you displace accented beats? I mean, the way I do it in the video automatically displaces the accented beat, if you put the accent on the first note, for example.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> I am not sure what you mean there. How do you displace accented beats? I mean, the way I do it in the video automatically displaces the accented beat, if you put the accent on the first note, for example.


Might have used poor phrasing, sorry Robert. Instead of accenting on the 1, say you're working in 16th notes and want to change the accent grouping to offset the base rhythm of a standard 4/4 time as an example. Or to really go out there, grouping accents in 16ths or 32nds over the displaced 5 notes of your example? That might not fit the scope of your example though.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry my tiny brain still doesn’t comprehend what you mean. It’s about the size of a pea, sometimes a grain of salt (which is handy for generalizations... haha).

Accent for guitar players means hit the note harder. You can do that here too, with the 5 note, 16th note lick. If you accentuate the first note in the lick, you’ll probably hear the “cycling around” effect clearer. Remember, it comes back to the beginning after 5 bars, so on beat 1 of the 6th bar.

Now, what if you put the accent in the same place, as the lick cycles around? Maybe on beat 1 and 3? That is really cool, and for me much harder! Do try it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> Sorry my tiny brain still doesn’t comprehend what you mean. It’s about the size of a pea, sometimes a grain of salt (which is handy for generalizations... haha).
> 
> Accent for guitar players means hit the note harder. You can do that here too, with the 5 note, 16th note lick. If you accentuate the first note in the lick, you’ll probably hear the “cycling around” effect clearer. Remember, it comes back to the beginning after 5 bars, so on beat 1 of the 6th bar.
> 
> Now, what if you put the accent in the same place, as the lick cycles around? Maybe on beat 1 and 3? That is really cool, and for me much harder! Do try it.


Yup...that's what I'm talking about. Just displacing the accents. So say you are playing that 5 note displacement, with the accent falling on the 1. With 5 notes, that'll be naturally displaced in 4/4 and cycle around. Basuically reiterating what you've just said. But if you don't accent the first beat after every 4, and then do it on the " 1 e and *a*" or "3 *e* and a".....note the bolded on the counted 16ths, then it becomes extremely interesting. And difficult for that matter. lol. I was just curious if you've tried that type of thing. I'm into Prog stuff so it does occur but can be taxing on the senses at times. Easy to lose your place.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd like to hear you play it, Dorian! You can do it!  Then I will learn from you.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> I'd like to hear you play it, Dorian! You can do it!  Then I will learn from you.


I'll see if I can actually do what I'm talking about and take it from there. I'm probably digging myself a hole as we speak lol.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@dolphinstreet , so I tried your 5 note cycling lick with my variation in mind. I think I'll just leave it right there. In my mind! lol. It would require WAY too many mental gymnastics to get down in a reasonable amount of time. I'll just stick with your cool version instead.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

K.I.S.S. as they say!


----------

